# 10 hp VFD run a 2HP motor?



## trg-s338 (May 3, 2011)

I have access to a 10 hp vfd. Will it care if I use it to run a 2 hp inverter duty motor?


----------



## Kennyd (May 3, 2011)

Most larger VFD's require 3-phase input and/or larger voltage requirements, do you have the specs for this unit?


----------



## trg-s338 (May 3, 2011)

It's a Siemens Micromaster 420 10 HP 480V Variable Frequency Drive. I plan on powering it with 240V RPC stepped up to 480V using transformers. The motor is a 6 pole Yaskawa 2 HP inverter duty motor, 230V/460V, 6/5 FLA. Does this help?


----------



## Tony Wells (May 3, 2011)

I scanned through the manual:

http://www.inverterdrive.com/file/Siemens-Micromaster-420-Manual/default.aspx

I see nothing to prevent using it on your motor.


----------



## trg-s338 (May 4, 2011)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 24, 2013)

trg-s338 said:


> I have access to a 10 hp vfd. Will it care if I use it to run a 2 hp inverter duty motor?



in a word no, it will not care.
the problem would be if you tried to run a 10 hp motor with a 2 hp VFD.
hope the info helps out!!
mike)


----------



## Ray C (Feb 24, 2013)

As others have said, it should be fine.  BTW:  All VFD's I've seen have a method for the user to input the motor specs such as maximum RPM, voltage, current and frequency.  The VFD will assure those parameters are not exceeded.

As someone else mentioned, VFD's that big might require 3 phase input so that might be the biggest roadblock.  One the flip side, some VFDs will allow a variety of inputs -so you need to check the manual to find-out how flexible your options are.

Ray


----------

